# My Semi Clean Shop



## papermaker (Sep 11, 2013)

I've been busy cleaning cleaning and painting the shop. Still need to finish sanding and painting the ceiling. Here are a couple pictures.


----------



## David (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice job papermaker!  Looks good.

David


----------



## papermaker (Sep 12, 2013)

I still need to weed out some of the junk I've collected over the years. And sand the ceiling so I can paint it. 10 ft. ceilings aren't that much fun to sand.


----------



## Ray C (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey man, nice space.  I feel for you on sanding the ceiling but, the extra light reflection will be great when it's done.

Good going and good luck...

Ray


----------



## RandyM (Sep 12, 2013)

Looking good PM, looking very good. Thank you for the post. :thumbsup:


----------



## davidh (Sep 12, 2013)

my kind of guy. . . lots of good stuff there, and winter is coming.  .  .


----------



## Mike Nash (Sep 12, 2013)

papermaker said:


> 10 ft. ceilings aren't that much fun to sand.



I built a 2'x8' platform to tape, sand and paint mine. Funny how it looked so much like a bench it became one. The height is about 45" which is nearly perfect for 3 small mills with lots of other tools stored on the added shelf and the floor below. I like the 45" height because it puts the tables/vise up where even a nearly blind man can see.


----------



## Mid Day Machining (Oct 22, 2013)

Mike Nash said:


> I built a 2'x8' platform to tape, sand and paint mine. Funny how it looked so much like a bench it became one. The height is about 45" which is nearly perfect for 3 small mills with lots of other tools stored on the added shelf and the floor below. I like the 45" height because it puts the tables/vise up where even a nearly blind man can see.



My bench height is 40 inches. Lower bench tops just kill my back if I have to bend over to work.


----------



## fastback (Oct 22, 2013)

Real nice looking shop there PM.  Use a pole sander on the ceiling, just keep thinking of what you will have when done.

Paul


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Oct 22, 2013)

papermaker said:


> I've been busy cleaning cleaning and painting the shop. Still need to finish sanding and painting the ceiling. Here are a couple pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great shop!  I envy all that space you have!  
What Atlas is that you have there?


Bernie


----------



## WesPete66 (Apr 3, 2014)

Nice looking shop there, Papermaker!  But, where's the rest of that David Bradley? :thinking:


----------



## papermaker (Apr 3, 2014)

The David Bradley is all there you just need to look for it. Actually it's in several pieces.


----------

